# WTB Bon Tempe



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

OK before someone starts bombarding me with -reps here, I know this is technically not VRC (post v-brake era), but it definitely has VRC roots.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I have never heard of this bike, quick google search turns up a short reference on Mombat, and a few glowing reviews here on MTBR.

Did Steve make just the rear triangle, who made the aluminum extrusion? Anyone here throw a leg over one? Did it ride like the rest of the URT designs of the era? With a few exceptions (rear spacing, frame materials etc) looks much like the Catamounot frames, were both licensed from Castellano?

BTW sorry for outing an eBay auction, hope no one was hoping to score a good deal with tha price tag!:thumbsup:

Carry on!

frog


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

With a $9K starting price, I don't think that you could consider that an auction. More of a pipe dream


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

All I can add is that the Catamounts were not "Sweet Spot" licensed bikes and rode quite a bit differently than those that were.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I've always thought those were horrendous.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> With a $9K starting price, I don't think that you could consider that an auction. More of a pipe dream


It is the shipping charge that turned me off...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

For that price you would hope it was one of the handful with the ti rear.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

I remember the frame retailing around 1998 for 5500 bucks. Hard to see what was special about them other than price.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

The Bon Tempe appeared in the 1998 through 2001 WTB catalogs. Here it is in the 1998 catalog:










On the 1997 catalog's "Partners" page, Steve has a steel Bon Tempe prototype. Charlie is on his (fantastic) Cunningham Expedition. One or more of the guys in green shirts may also be on prototype Bon Tempes.












uphiller said:


> I remember the frame retailing around 1998 for 5500 bucks. Hard to see what was special about them other than price.


I don't remember them being quite that expensive when new, but I can't find anything right now on a specific retail price. A frame/seatpost (with the identical "production" Aluminum rear end as the one outed in this thread) sold on eBay within the last year for about 1/4 the price of the current one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The bikes are great.. The fashion sense on that pic is wrong on many levels.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> The bikes are great.. The fashion sense on that pic is wrong on many levels.


what else would you expect from artists?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> what else would you expect from artists?


I thought those guys were engineers and craftsmen. I thought this was a mountain bike forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

What kind of rear brake is that in the catalogue picture? Does not look like a V-Brake.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

uphiller said:


> What kind of rear brake is that in the catalogue picture? Does not look like a V-Brake.


First generation WTB cantilever (or perhaps a prototype thereof).


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

But there's no cable hanger, and the cable routing appears to be horizontal across the top of the brake.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

uphiller said:


> But there's no cable hanger, and the cable routing appears to be horizontal across the top of the brake.


Hard to tell exactly -- even with a magnifying glass looking at the original catalog. Maybe a prototype V-brake type variant of their Canti?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

halaburt said:


> One or more of the guys in green shirts may also be on prototype Bon Tempes..


I didn't Know Penn and Teller were involved...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

halaburt said:


> Hard to tell exactly -- even with a magnifying glass looking at the original catalog. Maybe a prototype V-brake type variant of their Canti?


Yeah, they look like long-armed, linear pull versions of the canti.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

5" of travel out back and 2.5 or 3" up front? The rear permits you to sit down and plow over bigger bumps, the shorter travel front requires that you stand up. And standing up sort of locks out the rear suspension.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hence the Fox fork*

on the Bon Tempe in eBay auction! I have always wanted to have a sweet spot FS bike to make into a single speed, but the price tag on this one puts way out of my range! If I had that much cash to drop on a bike, it would be an FS 29er. History or not, that is way to much for a bike!

frog


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> on the Bon Tempe in eBay auction! I have always wanted to have a sweet spot FS bike to make into a single speed, but the price tag on this one puts way out of my range! If I had that much cash to drop on a bike, it would be an FS 29er. History or not, that is way to much for a bike!
> 
> frog


Catamount for your SS build. Look for the original Ft. Collins built bikes. Aluminum front and rear with rear facing drop outs. Like this one.

catamount full suspension bike


----------



## Keving61 (Apr 13, 2012)

_To 1cog frog,,despite people's reluctance to believe that a URT high pivot bike can ride well ,They do ride very very well,I have a Titanium rear ended BON TEMPE very rare and my best mate has one with the alloy rear triangle,Potts did weld up the Ti rear ends and they are a work of art,I have owned mine since the end of 1999.It has been thrashed mercilessly ,down hill in Morzine ,all over the Uk summer and winter ,It's been dragged across the Yorkshire moors in November and been pounded through rock gardens in Wales and the lakes ,as has my mates ,the rarity is a very nice talking point but these bikes are for riding,,because they are as rare as unicorn poo,,most people have never seen one let alone sit on one or ride one,take it from me,I am lucky enough to be able to spend what I want on bikes and just had a made to measure Castellano soft tail made.with everything out there I will NEVER swap the Bon Tempe it is stunning and utterly bomb proof,The fact that it is in my opinion the best looking and prettiest full Sussex out there is a bonus,it is a shame most people won't get to try one,but over the years both our bikes have been upgraded to air shocks ,long travel forks a and discs,they can still cut it with the best,anyone who says not hasn't tried one
_


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Keving61 said:


> _To 1cog frog,,despite people's reluctance to believe that a URT high pivot bike can ride well ,They do ride very very well,I have a Titanium rear ended BON TEMPE very rare and my best mate has one with the alloy rear triangle,Potts did weld up the Ti rear ends and they are a work of art,I have owned mine since the end of 1999.It has been thrashed mercilessly ,down hill in Morzine ,all over the Uk summer and winter ,It's been dragged across the Yorkshire moors in November and been pounded through rock gardens in Wales and the lakes ,as has my mates ,the rarity is a very nice talking point but these bikes are for riding,,because they are as rare as unicorn poo,,most people have never seen one let alone sit on one or ride one,take it from me,I am lucky enough to be able to spend what I want on bikes and just had a made to measure Castellano soft tail made.with everything out there I will NEVER swap the Bon Tempe it is stunning and utterly bomb proof,The fact that it is in my opinion the best looking and prettiest full Sussex out there is a bonus,it is a shame most people won't get to try one,but over the years both our bikes have been upgraded to air shocks ,long travel forks a and discs,they can still cut it with the best,anyone who says not hasn't tried one
> _


Dude, even Charlie Cunningham aknowledged that the Bon Tempe "stink bugged" under braking, and therefore had to be run with an innordinate amount of rebound damping to control it.

yes they are pretty. But they ride horribly.


----------



## Keving61 (Apr 13, 2012)

to iheartbicycles,Sorry you are completely wrong ,doubt if you've ever ridden one ,you obviously don't own one,so do us a favour offer your opinion by all means,base it on your personal experiences,not on someone else's .if you HAVE ridden one and think it rides horribly then it either wasn't set up for you ,or you didn't spend any time on it,sorry to be so blunt but there you go 
All the best anyway


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Keving61 said:


> to iheartbicycles,Sorry you are completely wrong ,doubt if you've ever ridden one ,you obviously don't own one,so do us a favour offer your opinion by all means,base it on your personal experiences,not on someone else's .if you HAVE ridden one and think it rides horribly then it either wasn't set up for you ,or you didn't spend any time on it,sorry to be so blunt but there you go
> All the best anyway


I worked for WTB when the Bon Tempe was being made. I've got a pretty good idea how it rides and what people at WTB thought about it.


----------



## Keving61 (Apr 13, 2012)

You surprise me,that's probably the best I can say.I like it my mate likes it and everyone who have had a go likes them.if you don't that's up to you,I don't keep it for sentimental reasons and have a Votec,Ellsworth truth ,and a Fusion Raid,and still prefer the bontempe,


----------



## Keving61 (Apr 13, 2012)

Iheartbicycles just an observation you say what Charlie Cunningham said,and you say you know what people at WTB thought about it,not who or how many or even if they were riders,and you say you have a pretty good idea about how they ride,no offence meant but have you actually ridden one in anger over a long period of ownership because that's the only way you will ever form a meaningful opinion.not a five minute tootle round the car park,I mean a serious technical trail,in all weathers,I don't have a pretty good idea about how a Bon Tempe handles,I know exactly how it handles in every situation I ride into I've been riding it for 13 years ,you either like URTs or you don't ,fans of the Klein mantra,ibis szasbo,is that the right spelling?Rocky mountain pipeline and yes I have ridden all of the above and enjoyed all of them.as well as dozens of others non URTs.you know what they say about opinions 
They are like arseholes...everybody's got one,and I include myself in that,


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Keving61 said:


> Iheartbicycles just an observation you say what Charlie Cunningham said,and you say you know what people at WTB thought about it,not who or how many or even if they were riders,and you say you have a pretty good idea about how they ride,no offence meant *but have you actually ridden one in anger *over a long period of ownership because that's the only way you will ever form a meaningful opinion.not a five minute tootle round the car park,I mean a serious technical trail,in all weathers,I don't have a pretty good idea about how a Bon Tempe handles,I know exactly how it handles in every situation I ride into I've been riding it for 13 years ,you either like URTs or you don't ,fans of the Klein mantra,ibis szasbo,is that the right spelling?Rocky mountain pipeline and yes I have ridden all of the above and enjoyed all of them.as well as dozens of others non URTs.you know what they say about opinions
> They are like arseholes...everybody's got one,and I include myself in that,


Phil Liggett's on MTBR!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Keving61 said:


> Iheartbicycles just an observation you say what Charlie Cunningham said,and you say you know what people at WTB thought about it,not who or how many or even if they were riders


I think having one the founders of the company (and he has decades of being an awesome rider under his belt) give his critique should carry some weight. Charlie has also told me the same. Not that big a deal though, it only means more Bon Tempes for you! :thumbsup:



iheartbicycles said:


> Phil Liggett's on MTBR!!


LOL!


----------



## Keving61 (Apr 13, 2012)

IDon't know anything about founders of company's or past riding achievements,I just ride bikes,and sorry ,but if someone comes out with stuff like "it rides rubbish" then expect a response.doesnt bother me in the slightest who said it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If you ride like you write, I can't imagine you'd notice much nuance.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Keving61 said:


> IDon't know anything about founders of company's or past riding achievements,I just ride bikes,and sorry ,but if someone comes out with stuff like "it rides rubbish" then expect a response.doesnt bother me in the slightest who said it.


I gave you a response. you suggested I didnt know anything about the bike. I know a lot about the bike. Hell, even the guys who designed the bike dont like it.

if you like it, that's fine. But just because my dog licks her ass doesnt mean it tastes like cherry soda.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> If you ride like you write, I can't imagine you'd notice much nuance.


Fcuk, right?! What an a$$hole.



iheartbicycles said:


> I gave you a response. you suggested I didnt know anything about the bike. I know a lot about the bike. Hell, even the guys who designed the bike dont like it.
> 
> if you like it, that's fine. But just because my dog licks her ass doesnt mean it tastes like cherry soda.


You're a saint for not stooping to this guys level!


----------



## Keving61 (Apr 13, 2012)

Someone takes a view that doesn't agree with yours and all this jumping up and down starts. Rumpfy with respect ,stooping to what level exactly,am I supposed to defer to an opinion because it came from a particular source,and please don't make assumptions about people or their abilities,good or bad until you have had first hand experience ,that applies to people and bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Keving61 said:


> and please don't make assumptions about people or their abilities,good or bad until you have had first hand experience ,that applies to people and bikes.


Why not, thats what you're doing.


----------



## Keving61 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am getting bored with this now ,it seems on this forum if you don't adopt the company line and accept the opinions of others over your own the thread goes nowhere so that's it,be well enjoy living in your bubble bye for now.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Keving61 said:


> I am getting bored with this now ,it seems on this forum if you don't adopt the company line and accept the opinions of others over your own the thread goes nowhere so that's it,be well enjoy living in your bubble bye for now.


Actually, Keving, that's not what happened. You stated your opinion. Quite validly. And then Iheartbicycles stated his. Also quite valid. Then you got all defensive and demanded to know if he's ridden it, his riding experience, etc. And he reasonably stated that not only has he ridden it, but he worked at the place where it was designed and manufactured. You just didn't accept his opinion even though nobody said your opinion was wrong. If you can't accept that there are contrary viewpoints, you're really not going to do well on open forums.

Good luck and enjoy your bike. That's about all you can do with them.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

FWIW, I've ridden one and I didn't like it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

stan lee said:


> FWIW, I've ridden one and I didn't like it.


Sorry you are completely wrong. it either wasn't set up for you or you didn't spend any time on it.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Sorry you are completely wrong. it either wasn't set up for you or you didn't spend any time on it.


The owners manual clearly states that the Bon Tempe (french for good times) is to be ridden in ANGER!

You should have poored salt in your eyes and listened to several hours of Barry Manilow before setting on the surly steed!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I have the good fortune of knowing and riding with John Castellano. I rode the prototype Szazbo and bought one. I rode the the prototpye BoTi and bought one of those also .I liked it enough that after I broke it, I had John repair it. I still ride it as a single speed. Rode the the prototpye Bon Tempe ,to me it wasn't as nice as the Szazbo.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> The owners manual clearly states that the Bon Tempe (french for good times) is to be ridden in ANGER!
> 
> You should have poored salt in your eyes and listened to several hours of Barry Manilow before setting on the surly steed!


what's wrong w/ Barry Manilow? Do you actually know and listened to him personally deliver his tunes?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I really love my Maverick ML8; it climbs, descends and carves single track like no other mountain bike I have ridden since I started riding "ATBs" back in 1985. There are a lot of people who do not like Mavericks for what ever reasons if they rode one or not. 

It is widely known that the URT has a bad reputation for ride quality. I have not rode one.

I love my 2 Carbon Drive belt bikes and love when people spew blatant mistruths about the belt system, regurgitation old bike rag write-ups. 


eh, go out and ride!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Actually, Keving, that's not what happened. You stated your opinion. Quite validly. And then Iheartbicycles stated his. Also quite valid. Then you got all defensive and demanded to know if he's ridden it, his riding experience, etc. And he reasonably stated that not only has he ridden it, but he worked at the place where it was designed and manufactured. You just didn't accept his opinion even though nobody said your opinion was wrong. If you can't accept that there are contrary viewpoints, you're really not going to do well on open forums.


Nail on the head there.



stan lee said:


> FWIW, I've ridden one and I didn't like it.


See you in hell.



iheartbicycles said:


> The owners manual clearly states that the Bon Tempe (french for good times) is to be ridden in ANGER!
> 
> You should have poored salt in your eyes and listened to several hours of Barry Manilow before setting on the surly steed!


Clearly Keving has surplus anger to use while riding his BT.

Have your tried Tobasco and a Morrissey/The Cure/Fiona Apple mix tape?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

who poured the chum in the water?


----------



## Keving61 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry back again,I know but I'm a bit of an awkward sod and just wanted to clear up a couple of points
To Girlonbike,Iheartbicycles didn't actually say in his posts that he Had ridden the bike,he said he knew a hell of a lot about it but stopped short of saying he'd ridden one so sadly my question remains unanswered,,and by the way saying "it rides horribly"hardly constitutes a critique does it,He did say that he worked at WTB when they made them but I have a mate who works for Jaguar cars on engine development and probably knows more about jag V12s than anybody but at his own admission isn't a very good driver.I also have a friend who works in the aerospace industry and knows fighter jets inside out but can't fly a plane.you can see where I am going with this cant you.if iheartbicycles has ridden one why not just say so instead of telling me what other people thought,I don't want to know what other people thought I want to know what his experience is and what HE thought.sorry to be a pain but I love this sort of thing and just like straight answers,oh yes who is Phil liggit,I suspect that we would call that sarcasm over here


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh...we're keeping this thread going. I thought we were done here.


The only thing that matters is that you like the bike Keving.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

oh i see what you mean now yes the only thing that matters is you liking the bike and like I said eons ago more wtb bon tempes for you to enjoy in the world so actually this is a good thing for you even with all these people chiming in with no real world experience since they all rode it in happiness rather than anger but I get you Keving I do I get what you're saying and what you're doing and I feel confident that you will succeed in all your future endeavors.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> oh i see what you mean now yes the only thing that matters is you liking the bike and like I said eons ago more wtb bon tempes for you to enjoy in the world so actually this is a good thing for you even with all these people chiming in with no real world experience since they all rode it in happiness rather than anger but I get you Keving I do I get what you're saying and what you're doing and I feel confident that you will succeed in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL x2!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

S'mo fo butter layin' to the bone. Jackin' me up.Tightly. Cutty say he cant hang. Jus' hang loose blooood. She goonna catch up on the` rebound a de medcide. What it is big mamma, my mamma didn't raise no dummy, I dug her rap. Cut me som' slac' jak! Chump don wan no help, chump don git no help. Jive ass dude don got no brains anyhow.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinking.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Keving61 said:


> Sorry back again,I know but I'm a bit of an awkward sod and just wanted to clear up a couple of points
> To Girlonbike,Iheartbicycles didn't actually say in his posts that he Had ridden the bike,he said he knew a hell of a lot about it but stopped short of saying he'd ridden one so sadly my question remains unanswered,,and by the way saying "it rides horribly"hardly constitutes a critique does it,He did say that he worked at WTB when they made them but I have a mate who works for Jaguar cars on engine development and probably knows more about jag V12s than anybody but at his own admission isn't a very good driver.I also have a friend who works in the aerospace industry and knows fighter jets inside out but can't fly a plane.you can see where I am going with this cant you.if iheartbicycles has ridden one why not just say so instead of telling me what other people thought,I don't want to know what other people thought I want to know what his experience is and what HE thought.sorry to be a pain but I love this sort of thing and just like straight answers,oh yes who is Phil liggit,I suspect that we would call that sarcasm over here


Yah, I rode Charlie's and it really pissed me off. So there, I've met both your criteria.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Surely you can't be serious.


Edit: and what the hell happened to the rest of your post? Did you get nervous about offending the Barry Manilow and Morrissey fans who frequent these forums (we all know who they are)?


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

iheartbicycles said:


> ...But just because my dog licks her ass doesnt mean it tastes like cherry soda.




I'm stealing that line, it's brilliant.

Tom


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

This is the funniest thread I've seen in a long time. Kudos to you all.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

THE ARS said:


> I'm stealing that line, it's brilliant.
> 
> Tom


Tag line worthy for sure.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Is this frame head tube cracked?


----------

